# Nass RAW - Wed., 6/2



## Greg (May 31, 2010)

Might get a bit mucky after the rain the next few days. Maybe a Stone Road ride, or anything really. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

Maybe, if I can get my HT back together tomorrow.


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> Might get a bit mucky after the rain the next few days. Maybe a Stone Road ride, or anything really. I'm open to suggestions.



I'm in for this one, regardless let's see what the weather does!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Depending on what time you ride at I should be there.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Depending on what time you ride at I should be there.



Probably 5:45 - 6-ish?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Probably 5:45 - 6-ish?



That can work.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to ride out of?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Any suggestions on where to ride out of?



Was out in the woods for a bit this evening and we should be good to go just about anywhere. That being said Wed. nights tend to get a bit busy at Lamson's Corner so parking might be tight. It's your ride so you pick! Regardless of your decision I should be able to guide us on a nice loop with some out of the ordinary stuff if your up for it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in.  The HT is all put back together and ready to rip!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm in.  The HT is all put back together and ready to rip!



Nice!


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2010)

Wouldn't mind a tour out of the soccer fields if the others are up for up.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd be up for that. We could even do a Soccer Field loop from Stone Road.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm up for a ride out of the soccer fields.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm up for whatever.  Just let me know where to park.  Still looking at 5:45ish time frame?


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm up for whatever.  Just let me know where to park.  Still looking at 5:45ish time frame?


Soccer field, 5:45. You flew past me this morning. Saw the HT up top.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Soccer field, 5:45. You flew past me this morning. Saw the HT up top.



Yeah, I waved when I went past. 8)

See ya at the soccer fields at 5:45.


----------

